# Windows 7 keeps logging off



## gulfwarvet

i have a inspiron 1501 laptop with Windows 7 pro that keeps logging itself off. i have checked & double checked for any viruses/Trojans and nothing has been found. i doubled check all the power settings to verify that none of the power options has changed from "never". i checked to make sure the laptop wasn't over heating and its well within the normal range. is there something else that i can try to fix this? any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. thank you.


----------



## LarryFlowers

gulfwarvet said:


> i have a inspiron 1501 laptop with Windows 7 pro that keeps logging itself off. i have checked & double checked for any viruses/Trojans and nothing has been found. i doubled check all the power settings to verify that none of the power options has changed from "never". i checked to make sure the laptop wasn't over heating and its well within the normal range. is there something else that i can try to fix this? any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. thank you.


Check your Power settings in the laptop bios.

Larry


----------



## Cholly

Larry makes a good point. A few quiestions, though. By shutting itself off, do you mean that the computer shuts down, or does it just sleep or hibernate, or does it go to the Windows logon screen?


----------



## gulfwarvet

Cholly said:


> Larry makes a good point. A few quiestions, though. By shutting itself off, do you mean that the computer shuts down, or does it just sleep or hibernate, or does it go to the Windows logon screen?


it goes to the windows logon screen.


----------



## northrk

Sounds like the Screen Saver settings.

Go to Control Panel, Personalization and click Screen Saver in the lower right corner. Make sure the box for "On Resume, display logon screen" is unchecked.


----------



## gulfwarvet

northrk said:


> Sounds like the Screen Saver settings.
> 
> Go to Control Panel, Personalization and click Screen Saver in the lower right corner. Make sure the box for "On Resume, display logon screen" is unchecked.


i had the screen saver set to none, i do see the check box your referring to and its grayed out not allowing me to un-check it. i even set a screen saver to on thinking i would now have access to it. sadly its still grayed out.


----------



## naijai

gulfwarvet said:


> i had the screen saver set to none, i do see the check box your referring to and its grayed out not allowing me to un-check it. i even set a screen saver to on thinking i would now have access to it. sadly its still grayed out.


Try creating a new custom power setting for the laptop and that may help you uncheck that box

Also there are some Windows & themes that will change that try setting it to the default theme and see if that helps


----------



## SayWhat?

Over what period of time? Minutes? Hours? Are you actively using it when it happens, or is this after it sits idle?


----------



## gulfwarvet

SayWhat? said:


> Over what period of time? Minutes? Hours? Are you actively using it when it happens, or is this after it sits idle?


only does this when it sits idle.


----------



## gulfwarvet

naijai said:


> Try creating a new custom power setting for the laptop and that may help you uncheck that box
> 
> Also there are some Windows & themes that will change that try setting it to the default theme and see if that helps


i switched themes to the default, i still can't uncheck the box. even when i create a new power setting i still have this issue. could this be a virus or something?


----------



## naijai

Has this been the behaviour since the installation of Win 7 or is this a recent change in behaviour ?


----------



## gulfwarvet

naijai said:


> Has this been the behaviour since the installation of Win 7 or is this a recent change in behaviour ?


recent change and i haven't installed anything new.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Is your userid an "Administrator"? If not, that could be why you can't change that setting.


----------



## naijai

I would say try doing system restore to prior to the issue starting and see if it may help you but if it's a virus then you may need another AV scanner to help you find it


----------



## dennisj00

Check for virus, specifically word_downAD or a variant. . . had a customer last week that had it on a couple of machines without virus protection (??). . It hit several machines that were running vp and would log out instantly.


----------



## gulfwarvet

i scanned the system with Microsoft essentials security and it didn't come up with any. i tried using the Mcafee stinger program and still says all is clear. also to answer the question me trying to make changes as the Admin. yes i done that to.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Try Malwarebytes.


----------



## naijai

Then the only thing left is thet could cause it "DELL"


Seriously though i'd say try setting up another user with adminstrative priviledges and see if that let you change the settings, if it doesn't do a system restore & if it does then it's a settings in the your profile


----------



## barryb

gulfwarvet said:


> only does this when it sits idle.


Idle for how long?


----------



## barryb

Before adding in all sorts of antivirus programs that will only need to be deleted: check your power management settings (yes, I know you checked)(check one more time)

Does this happen only if its on battery by chance?


----------



## LarryFlowers

Folks, I have been in GWV's computer... this is NOT a malware/virus/trojan issue.

It is also not uncommon.

Unfortunately, the fixes for it that exist for other versions of Windows don't seem usable for Windows 7.

I have booted this problem up the ladder to be looked at... I suspect the solution will lie in a registry error.

I will post it when it is resolved.


----------



## SayWhat?

LarryFlowers said:


> this is NOT a malware/virus/trojan issue.


I was reasonably sure of that.



LarryFlowers said:


> Unfortunately, the fixes for it that exist for other versions of Windows don't seem usable for Windows 7.


That's why I stopped. I might have been able to figure it out in XP, but I haven't even seen 7 yet.


----------



## LarryFlowers

Open your registry editor.. navigate to the location shown in the picture. Post the value for the "ScreenSaverIsSecure" It will either be a 1 or a 0.


----------



## barryb

I just remembered that I had this same exact issue Larry. I'm trying to rub a couple brain cells together to remember the exact fix.


----------



## barryb

Larry (and GWV):

Control Panel > Power Options > "Change plan settings":










See the link that says ""Change advanced power options" in the above picture? Click it on your computer.

Scroll down to "Allow Hybrid sleep", and see if either are turned on. If yes, turn them both off. Say "Okay", then "save changes", And close all windows.










Reboot and see if you still have the problem. This was my fix.


----------



## barryb

Another question for GWV (and Larry):

Was this an upgrade to Windows 7 Pro, or a fresh install?

If yes, what O.S. were you coming from? XP or Vista?


----------



## Cholly

I trust Larry to come up with the solution. He certainly has the knowledge of Win 7 to put it to rest once and for all.
I scouted around and the only fix I found was for Windows XP and 2000 and is provided by Microsoft. It's in the form of a script file, winfix.scr and is not appropriate for Windows 7.


----------



## gulfwarvet

LarryFlowers said:


> Open your registry editor.. navigate to the location shown in the picture. Post the value for the "ScreenSaverIsSecure" It will either be a 1 or a 0.


its set on 1


----------



## gulfwarvet

barryb said:


> Another question for GWV (and Larry):
> 
> Was this an upgrade to Windows 7 Pro, or a fresh install?
> 
> If yes, what O.S. were you coming from? XP or Vista?


i did have the windows 7 beta installed on this system. then i got windows 7 pro RC as a gift so i performed a fresh install.


----------



## barryb

gulfwarvet said:


> i did have the windows 7 beta installed on this system. then i got windows 7 pro RC as a gift so i performed a fresh install.


What was the OS before the windows 7 beta? What OS did the laptop come with, and was this a fresh install or an upgrade to the existing OS at the time?


----------



## gulfwarvet

barryb said:


> What was the OS before the windows 7 beta? What OS did the laptop come with, and was this a fresh install or an upgrade to the existing OS at the time?


it was vista and when i done the windows 7 beta, i done a fresh install.


----------



## barryb

gulfwarvet said:


> it was vista and when i done the windows 7 beta, i done a fresh install.


Thanks GWV.

Take a look at the bottom of page one of this thread. I had [what I think] is the same issue you are having.

I put the instructions down for you there, and its a no-brainer. I found that my system would go to sleep after it sat for awhile, and *hybrid sleep* would not allow the computer to wake back up. I had to do a "forced" powerdown (hold the power button until the computer shut down), and then restart again. It was driving me CRAZY.

In reading about this I also found this was not just me having this issue, there were many. I had it happen on two of my Win7 RC installs. One a fresh install, one an upgrade.

You will not have to do any regedits either, so its most certainly worth trying.


----------



## gulfwarvet

LarryFlowers said:


> Open your registry editor.. navigate to the location shown in the picture. Post the value for the "ScreenSaverIsSecure" It will either be a 1 or a 0.


i noticed that on your snip that the screen save time was set at 900. i seen in mine it was set to 6000. should they be the same?


----------



## gulfwarvet

barryb said:


> Thanks GWV.
> 
> Take a look at the bottom of page one of this thread. I had [what I think] is the same issue you are having.
> 
> I put the instructions down for you there, and its a no-brainer. I found that my system would go to sleep after it sat for awhile, and hybrid sleep would not allow the computer to wake back up. I had to do a "forced" powerdown (hold the power button until the computer shut down), and then restart again. It was driving me CRAZY.
> 
> In reading about this I also found this was not just me having this issue, there were many. I had it happen on two of my Win7 RC installs. One a fresh install, one an upgrade.
> 
> You will not have to do any regedits either, so its most certainly worth trying.


Thanks Barry, i'll give it a try.


----------



## LarryFlowers

gulfwarvet said:


> i noticed that on your snip that the screen save time was set at 900. i seen in mine it was set to 6000. should they be the same?


Do you know how to change a registry setting? Don't worry about the time.


----------



## barryb

> Can we get all three of us in chat right now?


Sorry.... I just had a work thing come up. I am leaving chat right now.


----------



## gulfwarvet

LarryFlowers said:


> Do you know how to change a registry setting? Don't worry about the time.


yes


----------



## gulfwarvet

barryb said:


> Sorry.... I just had a work thing come up. I am leaving chat right now.


huh? no one was there


----------



## gulfwarvet

LarryFlowers said:


> Open your registry editor.. navigate to the location shown in the picture. Post the value for the "ScreenSaverIsSecure" It will either be a 1 or a 0.


 Larry i set the value to "0" and it still does it.


----------



## gulfwarvet

barryb said:


> Larry (and GWV):
> 
> Control Panel > Power Options > "Change plan settings":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the link that says ""Change advanced power options" in the above picture? Click it on your computer.
> 
> Scroll down to "Allow Hybrid sleep", and see if either are turned on. If yes, turn them both off. Say "Okay", then "save changes", And close all windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reboot and see if you still have the problem. This was my fix.


i went into the setting as you have shown and they was already set to these.


----------



## barryb

gulfwarvet said:


> i went into the setting as you have shown and they was already set to these.


Sounds like I got luckier than you on this one. I know Larry has the ability to log into your laptop, and I sincerely trust his IT abilities.


----------

